# Temperature



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Has anybody else noticed Crypts don't seem to mind beeing kept rather cool?

Conversely has anybody noticed any species that do seem to have temperature requirements. I'm starting to get the impression the cordata i have only likes it warm but that nothing else cares as long as it doesn't freeze.


----------



## tkos (Oct 30, 2006)

My crypts grow well at 78F and 71F. I have had them for extended periods at 68F as well and they grew fine.


----------

